# Perdido Key scare



## wetsneeker8 (Oct 8, 2013)

Late Monday afternoon I was trolling out of my kayak off the beach at Perdido Key...caught a couple of Lady fish on a plug. I was also dragging a cigar minnow. I stopped to change plugs when something small too the cigar minnow. Before I could get the small fish in something big took the small fish. I let it run and played it for 10-15 minutes. Eventually, the beast jumped and was swimming in my direction...it was a 4' shark. As it jumped, it was spinning too. It Jumped twice before I cut the line. I had no desire to have a shark in the boat with me...yikes!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

wetsneeker8 said:


> Late Monday afternoon I was trolling out of my kayak off the beach at Perdido Key...caught a couple of Lady fish on a plug. I was also dragging a cigar minnow. I stopped to change plugs when something small too the cigar minnow. Before I could get the small fish in something big took the small fish. I let it run and played it for 10-15 minutes. Eventually, the beast jumped and was swimming in my direction...it was a 4' shark. As it jumped, it was spinning too. It Jumped twice before I cut the line. I had no desire to have a shark in the boat with me...yikes!


You need to go buy one of those tire beaters at a truck stop. That will show'em.
I wouldn't want a shark in a yak with me either


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

A friend of mine uses a t-ball bat with a lanyard attached so it won't get lost. Since it is hollow it might float too.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Spinner sharks are flat fun to catch from a kayak. You just never know when they're going to jump and run at your kayak.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Scare? Sounds fun to me, then again I want to hook up with an 8ft mako and watch it do its aerial ballet while towing my kayak!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

And for the guys saying club it, a 48" spinner is illegal to harvest/kill why would you club it?


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Scare? Sounds fun to me, then again I want to hook up with an 8ft mako and watch it do its aerial ballet while towing my kayak!


X2 

A scare is when you drag a chum bag behind a kayak when king fishing is slow. You use 60# test to tie it off incase a shark feels frisky, so the line breaks. Well you hear a snap and said shark is frisky.....thats a scare...........for a second, until you start to laugh.:no:

Next time look for the black tips, bring it in and smack it until you bring Mr. Black Tip to your way of thinking. They sure taste good!


----------



## yakitiyak (May 1, 2013)

Anything that bites is fun to catch!
"Keep calm & fish on"


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Hooked about a 12' Mako at the Edge about 10 years ago. He would jump like you see the Great Whites, straight up out of the water, flip, then go back in head first. Cool when he's a couple hundred feet from the boat, SCARY when it's 12' from the boat.

Maybe not the same fish, but we hooked him twice that winter while anchored up and chunking for BFT, heard on Fish the Bridge boards that others hooked a similar shark too around the same spot. To my knowledge he was never landed though.

It was VERY COOL, till it scared the crap out of me.

Jim


----------

